# Monarch Properties official available.



## fluke (Jan 22, 2013)

Didn't try to book any but I got this off the DRI web page:

New Diamond Managed and Affiliated Resorts now Available for Members of THE Club® 

We are pleased to announce that members of THE Club® now have more choices! The following resorts are now available for booking by members of THE Club® within the standard 10 month booking window, subject to availability. 

• Cabo Azul Resort in San Jose del Cabo, Mexico 
• Cancun Resort in Las Vegas, Nevada 
• Cedar Breaks Lodge Spa in Brian Head, Utah
• Desert Isle of Palm Springs in Palm Springs, California 
• Palm Canyon Resort Spa in Palm Springs, California
• Riviera Beach Spa Resort in Capistrano Beach, California 
• Riviera Shores Resort in Capistrano Beach, California 
• Riviera Oaks Resort Racquet Club in Ramona, California 
• Tahoe Seasons Resort in South Lake Tahoe, California


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 22, 2013)

fluke said:


> subject to availability.


 
That's quite a qualifier


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 22, 2013)

It will take time (years) for good availability to show up to THE Club members for most newly aquired existing resorts. DRI has to honor original contracts so owners in those systems will always have first shot at their inventory. That alone will greatly limit availabilty.

For inventory to be available to THE Club members, DRI will either need to own the inventory or convince enough existing owners of the value of being a member of THE Club. If they require a current owner buy a new package of points from DRI, the process could take several years. If they offer membership for a joiner fee as they have done in the past, inventory may become available a little sooner. 

I watch Crags Lodge in Estes Park for inventory. It's been a couple of years since DRI bought out ILX and good availability still isn't there yet. It's better but, it's still mostly shoulder season, early or late, when Rocky Mountain National Park isn't fully open yet. 

While I'm somewhat excited about the new aquisitions, it's hard to get real excited when I know that renovations up to DRI standards will take a few years, not to mention the time it takes to convert current owners into THE Club so that good availabilty is possible. Right now it's more or less window dressing with the opportunity to maybe find a reservation close to a time we want to travel. It will be there eventually, it just takes time.


----------



## post-it (Jan 23, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> It will take time (years) for good availability to show up to THE Club members for most newly aquired existing resorts. DRI has to honor original contracts so owners in those systems will always have first shot at their inventory. That alone will greatly limit availabilty.
> 
> For inventory to be available to THE Club members, DRI will either need to own the inventory or convince enough existing owners of the value of being a member of THE Club. If they require a current owner buy a new package of points from DRI, the process could take several years. If they offer membership for a joiner fee as they have done in the past, inventory may become available a little sooner.
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you posted this; I have always wondered why I hardly ever see inventory for new acquisitions.  I just recently was able to book a few nights at Coronado for August, and I can't remember when DRI acquired this property.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 23, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> not to mention the time it takes to convert current owners into THE Club so that good availabilty is possible.


 
Minor Change


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 23, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Minor Change



Not necessarily an appreciated change. My opinion doesn't exactly aline with yours. Owning 8 timeshares with multiple management companies allows me to see value where some only want to see what they want to see.

I don't begrudge you your opinion. I would ask that you not superimpose it on mine.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 24, 2013)

Since I cannot block the new Diamond sub forum from my view, with the new software release, I will just block you so I don't criticize your overpriced (MF and Club Dues) timeshare system


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Jan 24, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> That's quite a qualifier



Not at all; it is actually nothing more than standard boilerplate and common sense.

The same can be said about any item found on a grocer's shelf?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 24, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Since I cannot block the new Diamond sub forum from my view, with the new software release, I will just block you so I don't criticize your overpriced (MF and Club Dues) timeshare system



Not a problem. You can criticize all you want. Quote and change my words and I'll ask that you to stop. I didn't think it such a big deal myself.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 25, 2013)

Many of the MGV were fully sold out went MGV started. SO with DRI buying out MGV's unsold inventory there may be little inventory for DRI to give to the masses of DRI.

Yes MGV latest resorts like the one in Cabo may have a  significant amount of unsold rooms many of the resorts will be very hard to access thru DRI.


----------



## fluke (Jan 25, 2013)

They may have been sold out but I see MGV points all the time on ebay and other outlets not even able to be given away (not unlike DRI trust points).  That makes me think there is inventory DRI could readily aquire for nothing (if they haven't Aready) .  Granted if they take possession of deeds and/or points they would be reponsible for the MFs.


----------

